# Electives & Observerships



## TheDoc (Jun 25, 2010)

Hi,

I'd like to know about how to apply for electives as an IMS (international medical students). Not much information available for those who are currently in 4th and Final years. 

It seems you have to contact the doctor directly in the hospital concerned and form some sort of agreement, but only IMG's are eligible for those.

Some help? #eek


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

You can check out this thread for some more information:

http://medstudentz.com/medical-students-area/34-how-i-obtained-clinical-research-experience-us.html


----------



## TheDoc (Jun 25, 2010)

^ Thanks a lot. Really helped me out.


----------

